# Audi engine czar Ullrich Bartezky on the future of LMP engines--and motorsport as a whole



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi Sport engine boss Bartezky talks about the Global Race Engine concept, why F1 is going to smaller turbocharged engines, and the future of LMP racing with KERS and smaller engines: http://www.gordonkirby.com/categories/columns/theway/2010/the_way_it_is_no257.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Scanning this this looks a lot like a conversation I had with him at Petit Le Mans that we filmed and haven't published yet. I need to read it through though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I doubt that there'll be too much difference--Kirby apparently wrote this at PLM and published it a few days ago. Either way, readers/and viewers shouldn't expect any big leaks about the R18 yet, though it ironically hints at what Peugeot may do if they don't go the diesel route, and possibly Audi as well, though I don't see Audi ditching the diesel concept, especially if they get KERS on the R18.


----------

